# Big Bite on Big Tides



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

_Blown Up Tides_

Hurricane Nate may have headed East but it brought us plenty of elevated tides. Capt. Braden Proctor said he went to drop a tie out stake and almost flipped out of the boat because he didn't hit bottom. Capt. Chris Cady said fishing by airboat or bayboat didn't matter because all the bayboats could access airboat only real estate at present. Even Capt. James Cunningham chimed in with an observation wading as he pulled onto a typically shallow flat and went chest deep over the side of the boat.

Fishing has been solid on the raised tides with solid Trout to 22" and Redfish pushing the outside of the slot making for lots of rod bending. PCS has been on fire of late and working solid on Redfish with soft plastics and live bait taking limits of Trout. Capt. James Cunningham said the bite has just been ferocious with aggressive Trout and Reds in hot pursuit of any offerings.

Despite northerly wind directions we've yet to have a decent cool snap. That means some great Fall fishing lies ahead. Once we get into a consistent wind direction that should set up days on days of fishing.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips*

Capt. Chris Cady made short work of back lakes Redfish with guests of JP Grom on Saturday knocking out solid limits and enjoying some great sights that only the back lakes provide.

*Flounder Gigging Report*

We'll be looking for tides to start falling out as the push from Hurricane Nate starts to fade. It's going to take a few days of falling tides to get things lined out.

*Hog/Varmint*

We're seeing some trophy sized hogs in the 300 pound range working over feeders before dusk. High Rack trips or blind/baited locations available.

*Wedding Bells?*

We were proud to host our first ever wedding here at the lodge for Chip Hartsfield & Kay Schauer from Victoria. Their venue got wiped out during the storm and we were more than willing to set the stage for their nuptuals. 
What a venue and what a night. We had 80 guests in attendance.

*On The Horizon*

It's the countdown to the beginning of the 2017 Texas Waterfowl Season starting November 4th. A cool snap or two should start setting the stage for a great opener. Come see us!

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away*!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Latest Fishing Reports
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Wedding pics.


----------

